# Update on Question



## tubaguy (Aug 28, 2004)

I asked about my 2001 MaximaSE with a new battery and alternator.My buddy left for a few weeks and the car didn't start.I received a few replies and one said it that maybe it was the rectifier? what is a rectifier? I am still in Iraq and haven't heard from my buddy,he was supposed to return the car to the Nissan dealer.I can't see a light draining anything.Of course the battery might be dead or something.Well thanx again.


----------

